# The Book Cover Designer - 15,000+ Pre-Made Book Covers



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi

We're having a sale on premade covers over at https://thebookcoverdesigner.com. All covers created before 9th November have been reduced from $49.95 to just $19.95. We only sell one of each, so grab them while you can! Here are my top 5 picks.

























SOLD!


















If you're a designer reading this, we've recently introduced a new feature whereby you can upload your covers to sell on the site. If you're interested, send me a message, or simply hop on over to https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/sell-covers/

Any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch.

The Book Cover Designer


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

As an update to this, we're now reducing almost all stock to just $19.95, our lowest ever price!

Here's a small sample of what's on offer. 








http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-design-178/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-design-074/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-design-056/

Any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Edit: one sold already! (Taken down as we only sell covers once.) Any more takers?


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I will contact, soon as I can get my zip program back (Or can find another free one.) I will be scanning around for something today though, hopefully a trial.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd like to purchase the one called Beaute et Tatouge. (the woman with a tatoo on her arm) I'll try to contact you via blog.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Snagged one - perfect for book 1 of my YA fantasy. I will probably be coming back to you for customs for the other 2 books - love your work!

~Cate


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I just got my (pre-made) cover and it's so beautiful. (I will take a good care of it, I promise. )


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

elalond said:


> I just got my (pre-made) cover and it's so beautiful. (I will take a good care of it, I promise. )


Aww, thank you.  I'm sure you will.



cate dean said:


> Snagged one - perfect for book 1 of my YA fantasy. I will probably be coming back to you for customs for the other 2 books - love your work!
> 
> ~Cate


You are too kind! 



KayBratt said:


> I'd like to purchase the one called Beaute et Tatouge. (the woman with a tatoo on her arm) I'll try to contact you via blog.


Just sent you an email.



Dam_Good said:


> I will contact, soon as I can get my zip program back (Or can find another free one.) I will be scanning around for something today though, hopefully a trial.


No worries, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick turnaround on the transaction! Got mine..now it'll only take me a year before I can get to writing the story to match it.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

KayBratt said:


> Thanks for the quick turnaround on the transaction! Got mine..now it'll only take me a year before I can get to writing the story to match it.


Sad times! Still, I'm impressed you plan that far ahead.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

A few more picks from the sale. The three covers below, plus hundreds more available from thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/, are now just $19.95 each. Originally they were $49.95 a pop. Simply click on the cover you're interested for more info. 
  

Here's a beautiful premium ($85) cover uploaded last week.



And a note to any cover artists reading. If you don't want to go through the hassle of setting up your own page or store online, you can now sell your covers through us. We will promote and handle sales for you. We accept covers in all categories and you can set your own prices. Contact me for more info, or hop on over here http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/sell-your-book-covers/.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

It's Boxing day, and you know what that means...sales! So roll up, roll up, and get your discounted (most covers, including ones below, just $19.95) ebook covers for all those ebooks you're going to be publishing in 2013!

The theme of today's selection is dangerous women. So we have a young woman with a samurai sword, a young gothic woman with a dagger and a young leather-clad woman with a gun. Hundreds more of covers of all kinds at http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

  

Happy holidays everyone!

Oh, and I should just say, there may be a delay until January 2nd, 2013 in delivering your cover, depending on whether I can access it remotely or not, as I'm away from my office over the Christmas period. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

New premades for the new year! $19.95 each. Get them while they're hot...









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-227/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-230/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-229/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/book-cover-228/


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Good covers!

Out of curiosity is that... Comic Sans you've used on these?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

The second to last one looks really great, but I haven't figured out what story to use it for - would it be possible to buy it and figure that out later?


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

glutton said:


> The second to last one looks really great, but I haven't figured out what story to use it for - would it be possible to buy it and figure that out later?


Hi Billy, sure! What we could do actually is send you the Photoshop file so that you can edit it yourself whenever you're ready. Or you could always ask us when the time is right. We won't be going anywhere soon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Figured it out, ordered and paid!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

glutton said:


> Figured it out, ordered and paid!


Thanks Billy! Cover will be with you shortly.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Scarlett_R said:


> Good covers!
> 
> Out of curiosity is that... Comic Sans you've used on these?


Thanks Scarlett. Your work isn't too shabby either. 

You know what? I did these a while ago now and I can't remember the font I used! I've had a quick look for the original files and can't find them at the second but will let you know if I do...I'm curious too now.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I love some of these!



thebookcoverdesigner said:


> New premades for the new year! $19.95 each. Get them while they're hot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I'd seen this one before...well, the stock photo at least. The cover itself is different. 
http://www.amazon.com/High-School-Hangover-ebook/dp/B00A7JCZVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357679026&sr=8-1&keywords=high+school+hangover


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> I love some of these!
> 
> I knew I'd seen this one before...well, the stock photo at least. The cover itself is different.
> http://www.amazon.com/High-School-Hangover-ebook/dp/B00A7JCZVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357679026&sr=8-1&keywords=high+school+hangover


Glad you like. 

I'm impressed.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey! We have some amazing new premade covers for you this week, and also an announcement: we are now offering custom covers from just $15, depending on your specific requirements. Click http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/custom-book-covers/ to order your custom cover today. On to the premades!









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/premade-book-cover-234/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/premade-book-cover-233/









http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/shop/premade-book-cover-232/

Also, we are shortly going to be offering a very affordable digital formatting service to help you whip those Word files into shape...watch this space!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

You have some lovely covers on your site, but I noticed that some of them come in pairs. (Meaning that you've used the same basic stock photo and added different filters/effects and made two varieties of the same cover.)

I wouldn't like to buy one of them knowing someone else could buy the other one, and basically have the same cover as mine. Or have you done it just to show what could be done with that particular photo, and when one is purchased you take the other one off sale?

Just curious.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Rlyon said:


> You have some lovely covers on your site, but I noticed that some of them come in pairs. (Meaning that you've used the same basic stock photo and added different filters/effects and made two varieties of the same cover.)
> 
> I wouldn't like to buy one of them knowing someone else could buy the other one, and basically have the same cover as mine. Or have you done it just to show what could be done with that particular photo, and when one is purchased you take the other one off sale?
> 
> Just curious.


Thanks! To answer your question, if we sell one, we take the other down. We don't like the idea of books with very similar covers that much either. Is there one in particular you have your eye on?

And also! Our digital formatting services are now available. We've tried to make them as affordable as possible. See here for more info: http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/digital-formatting/


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Your website isn't responding.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

jillmyles said:


> Your website isn't responding.


It's working for me just fine! It's up according to: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/thebookcoverdesigner.com

So I don't know what to suggest, sorry!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been trying to access your site since yesterday and still can't seem to. I'm using Safari, but tried it in Firefox too. How odd.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

Yepper, I'm in Firefox and it never quite connects. Says server is taking too long to respond.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I can get in all right using IE. There are some nice covers there but they are of women or male/female couples, no single men or two men for me.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys! I mentioned before that we were going to start offering a formatting service...Well, we are now offering a formatting service! So if you want to publish your book in digital format on Kindle, Nook, or Smashwords, we can help. Or if you're planning on publishing in paperback form with CreateSpace, we can help you with that too! You can find full details, including a price list, here: http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/digital-formatting/ Let me know if you have any queries!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

A spate of new covers for your delectation. Also, I'd like to let you know that we are now taking on formatting work. So if you've got a manuscript you want prepping for the Kindle (or other online) store, head over to http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/digital-formatting/ Prices start from just $20 for a short story (<50,000 words)!

  

The above covers are currently on sale at $25. A steal if you ask me.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

For any designers considering posting their works on the site-
I've been working with the site owner for the last month or so designing quite a few of the covers on the site (including those in the above reply), and have to say that he is a pleasure to work with!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

jesrphoto said:


> For any designers considering posting their works on the site-
> I've been working with the site owner for the last month or so designing quite a few of the covers on the site (including those in the above reply), and have to say that he is a pleasure to work with!


Thanks Jes! I look forward to working more with you.



humblenations said:


> You are cruel ... it might be Puddles Kerning. A free and hearty alternative to Comic the Sans.


I don't know what font it is. I didn't create those covers myself. They were done by a designer who I have unfortunately lost touch with and the .PSDs I have are font-free. So it's a moot point: when those covers sell, the most appropriate fonts for the task will be selected after discussion with the author.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you need a cover for an upcoming book? How about one of these? They're a snip at $25!

  

And we have hundreds more at http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

Please contact me with any queries.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

We had *11 new covers* added yesterday. Most of them by Jes Richardson, and a few from a new designer (to us), Laura Gordon.

Here are my favourites (the second one is by Jes, the other two are Laura's):

  

What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't have anything suited to it, but the one with the woman crouching looks great.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a couple of pre-made covers I would like to sell on your website. The only thing is - they were made on GIMP so I only have .xcf files rather than PSD. Would I need to convert them to PSD? Only I'd be a bit worried about losing layers.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

glutton said:


> I don't have anything suited to it, but the one with the woman crouching looks great.


I'm glad you like it.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> I have a couple of pre-made covers I would like to sell on your website. The only thing is - they were made on GIMP so I only have .xcf files rather than PSD. Would I need to convert them to PSD? Only I'd be a bit worried about losing layers.


Hi Sarah, it's great to hear you're interested. You don't need to convert them to PSD. Basically, you upload a preview image in .jpg or .gif (or some other common image) format. Then, when an author buys it, you will email them a file they can use to upload to the Kindle (or other ebook) store. So long as you can provide that file (most designers provide jpgs), you're fine.

You can register as a cover artist here: http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/login/?action=register

You'll then be able to list as many covers as you want on the site. Any queries, let me know!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Lots of new covers added (10 today) since the last update. We've got two new designers on our books as well. ShearArt and JeanetteRaleigh. But enough about them! Let's get to my pick of the bunch:

  

To see all 270 of our premade book covers, click the link.

Thanks!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

23 new covers uploaded today!

My faves:

  

The first two from left to right are by Laura Gordon and the third one is by LucMac1

For more premade book covers, click the link.

Thanks!


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Not Found, Error 404

Nice Covers! Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

CarlG said:


> Not Found, Error 404
> 
> Nice Covers! Link doesn't work for me.


Thanks for the heads up! Link should be working now.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey there,

You may already be aware of what we're doing over at The Book Cover Designer, but just in case you're not, here goes nothing. Cover designers, like yourself, are earning extra selling their premade designs via our site. We now have 13 designers on our list. If you want a slice of the action, now's your chance.

*Here's how it works.*
1. Register. Takes two seconds. 
2. Create listings for your covers, similar to how you would on eBay. I wrote a guide available here if you get stuck. Here's an example of a good listing. 
3. Now all you have to do is wait! We're fortunate to get lots of search engine traffic. Lots of people looking to buy covers visit the site every day. If your covers are good and the price is right - and we've sold covers everywhere from $25 to $120 - they will sell. 
4. When one of your covers sells, you'll receive an invoice with the customer's details on. Clarify anything with them, then send them their cover.
5. Get paid. We pay all our designers each week on a Sunday via PayPal. The deal is, you keep 90% of the sale price. So if you sell a cover for $50, we pay you $45.

So if you want a hand shifting your premades, why not give us a try?

Any questions or suggestions, let me know and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

Charlie


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

Ohh, interesting.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

penrefe said:


> Ohh, interesting.


Thanks! We've had a few more designers sign up since this thread, so thanks everyone! Anyone else?


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

This would be very helpful to me. whose trying to throw a few pre-mades out there but don't have time to set up a specific website.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I might sign up.

Just a comment. The light blue link text is very hard to see. Also at first I missed the light grey boxes with pages numbers at the bottom because they're hard to see with so little contrast.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Some nice covers over there. I'll keep your site in mind. Wow...Laura Gordon...just wow.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting, esp. after the recent thread about possible copyright issues with premades.. 

Might end up being a very nice business if copyright stuff clears out.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

RBC said:


> Interesting, esp. after the recent thread about possible copyright issues with premades..
> 
> Might end up being a very nice business if copyright stuff clears out.


I missed that thread, can you link? Thanks!


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> I missed that thread, can you link? Thanks!


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,155206.0.html


----------



## Ava Glass (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah. That thread is really eye-opening. However, the people in this thread I see using renders of DAZ, Renderosity, etc. products should be fine as their license agreements are way different than photo agencies'.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Ava Glass said:


> Yeah. That thread is really eye-opening. However, the people in this thread I see using renders of DAZ, Renderosity, etc. products should be fine as their license agreements are way different than photo agencies'.


I've cleared up the issue with it and the site I use is fine with it as long as premades aren't sold to many people, just one.

I'll join this site to try it out I think now.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Greg Banks said:


> This would be very helpful to me. whose trying to throw a few pre-mades out there but don't have time to set up a specific website.


Exactly. Why not give it a shot? If your work proves popular, you can always bash out some more.



Patty Jansen said:


> I might sign up.
> 
> Just a comment. The light blue link text is very hard to see. Also at first I missed the light grey boxes with pages numbers at the bottom because they're hard to see with so little contrast.


I appreciate the feedback. Getting a re-design for the site is something I am actively looking into. It could be so much better...watch this space!



DRMarvello said:


> Some nice covers over there. I'll keep your site in mind. Wow...Laura Gordon...just wow.


Thanks. Her work is very popular.



RBC said:


> I've cleared up the issue with it and the site I use is fine with it as long as premades aren't sold to many people, just one.
> 
> I'll join this site to try it out I think now.


Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Ava Glass (Feb 28, 2011)

RBC said:


> I've cleared up the issue with it and the site I use is fine with it as long as premades aren't sold to many people, just one.
> 
> I'll join this site to try it out I think now.


I've emailed a bunch of agencies. The email from DepositPhotos said it's fine. Shutterstock on the other hand still said EL despite the fact that it's one cover, one customization, and one end user. I do think there might be some confusion there. Damonza and I each got one kind of answer, but humblenations got another.

ETA: and Bigstock very clearly told me an EL is required for premades, and they're not confused about what premades are.

ETA2: istock says an Extended License is required. Can Stock doesn't allow premades. 123RF seems to want an Extended License for book covers in general.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I have submitted a bunch of images. I don't use stock photography. I have a professional camera and use my own photographs if I decide I need a photographic background. Mostly, I use art, which I also do myself.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

humblenations said:


> Why should I give you some of my hard earned cash for covers that I design? I don't really understand. What work are you doing other being a middle man between me and author which makes the process a more long drawn out process for both parties because you're sat in the middle of it all.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


For you it doesn't make too much sense, you've built up a good rep for your Go On Write site. Not all designers have done it tho so it makes more sense to them.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I might be willing to check it out.  I don't do a lot of sustained business with covers -- it's more of a side thing for me.  It might actually make it more profitable for somebody like me to use a site such as yours, since I won't need to put more work into getting out and finding customers.  

I'll check it out this weekend.  I was going to do a bunch of pre-mades for historical fiction this weekend anyway.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm of the same mind as HumbleNations, and I'm not nearly as well known. I understand the site is a service to get noticed, but there are other sites out there that do it for free. There are also social media opportunities if you need the exposure.

Now, it may be appealing to newer designers who don't have time or the drive to market, but even 10% of a sale is way too much when we're only talking about SEO and traffic. It would be completely different if you hosted all of my works and such but...still. I sell my covers on Storenvy. Folks find me just by browsing, and it doesn't cost me a dime. The back-end is super user friendly, and when I make a sale, I get 3 emails - one notifying me of the sale, one from Paypal about the payment, then one from the author instructing me on details such as the title and author name I need to change the pre-made to.

It's worked for me, allows one-on-one through my own store and email, and is free.

ETA: I also had another thought. Not to sound rude or selfish but, say I did join the site. Someone asks me about pre-mades and I direct them over there. I'm showing them where there are even more designers, which may cost me a sale if they choose another design. 

I'm also super OCD and like things to look somewhat alike. So, browsing on the site you have now between covers that are designed at 300 DPI and images made for that cover beside others where the images are stretched is...terribly off-putting. Not only as an artist, but as a user and author as well.

I'm also not seeing a link to the artist's site in the cover description. This may be their doing, but as a consumer, I always like going to the source when I buy something, even ebooks. If they're published through a house, I'll buy from the house vs. Amazon and such like that since I know the author gets a larger percentage. Other folks may not work like this, but I do.


----------



## J.P.Hemlock (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm curious to know...Have any of your designers sold a cover through your site yet?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

BTW, does everybody know that you can now list your writing-related services at NovelScribe?


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Quiss said:


> BTW, does everybody know that you can now list your writing-related services at NovelScribe?


Did not know that one.. looks a little empty tho, still new?


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

J.P.Hemlock said:


> I'm curious to know...Have any of your designers sold a cover through your site yet?


This would also be good information to know. We've already been told about possible traffic, but how do the visitors respond to the site?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

RBC said:


> Did not know that one.. looks a little empty tho, still new?


Yes, I think it was added last week. At least that's when I got an email about it. 
Great idea, since authors go there anyway.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

humblenations said:


> Thanks for saying that but it really isn't brain science for other people to do what I'm doing, to gain a reputation. Just put in the hours. I have a lot of other novice designers come to me for advice via email and I answer everyone of their questions but the advice I give is simple: Put in the hours.
> 
> The email usually goes something like this ...
> 
> ...


Site like this can be used as a marketing channel too... It ain't perfect but might work out for folks who don't want to do Premades as no.1 activity and just have them on the side.. We'll see how it works out..


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Quiss said:


> Yes, I think it was added last week. At least that's when I got an email about it.
> Great idea, since authors go there anyway.


Hmm.. cool. Do you find the site useful?

Maybe it will work. Authors go there, but they already have the book ready and their intent is bit different, but anyway, site might become big.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

humblenations said:


> Why should I give you some of my hard earned cash for covers that I design? I don't really understand. What work are you doing other being a middle man between me and author which makes the process a more long drawn out process for both parties because you're sat in the middle of it all.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Speaking personally - I've been thinking of getting into designing premades, and something like this is very appealing for me. My writing is my main focus, and cover design would never be anything more than a side project for me. So I wouldn't have a problem giving up a percentage in exchange for someone else handling the selling side of things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

You can think the site is a good idea or not; you can think it's for you or not, but if you've made your point, please move on.  This isn't a discussion thread, it's a member's business thread.  Your points will be here for others to consider when thinking of using this service.

Thanks!

Betsy
KBoards Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi!

It looks like I missed giving you the "author services" welcome letter earlier? Sorry--but better late than never. Here goes!

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. (I've merged your prior threads about your service with this one.) In the future, new threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

RBC said:


> Authors go there, but they already have the book ready and their intent is bit different, but anyway, site might become big.


Perhaps they don't have their NEXT book ready? 
In any case, just another venue that I thought I'd mention.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> I might be willing to check it out. I don't do a lot of sustained business with covers -- it's more of a side thing for me. It might actually make it more profitable for somebody like me to use a site such as yours, since I won't need to put more work into getting out and finding customers.
> 
> I'll check it out this weekend. I was going to do a bunch of pre-mades for historical fiction this weekend anyway.


That would be really cool. I like your covers. They have a unique style. Any questions, feel free to ask.



Erin Lark said:


> ETA: I also had another thought. Not to sound rude or selfish but, say I did join the site. Someone asks me about pre-mades and I direct them over there. I'm showing them where there are even more designers, which may cost me a sale if they choose another design.
> 
> I'm also super OCD and like things to look somewhat alike. So, browsing on the site you have now between covers that are designed at 300 DPI and images made for that cover beside others where the images are stretched is...terribly off-putting. Not only as an artist, but as a user and author as well.
> 
> I'm also not seeing a link to the artist's site in the cover description. This may be their doing, but as a consumer, I always like going to the source when I buy something, even ebooks. If they're published through a house, I'll buy from the house vs. Amazon and such like that since I know the author gets a larger percentage. Other folks may not work like this, but I do.


The site has got some awesome updates coming very soon, including the ability for cover designers to direct people to their own storefronts on the site. It's going to rock. Stay tuned...And I'm having a meeting later today with a web designer to help improve the user experience, including addressing the niggles you mentioned (inconsistent image sizes, lack of contrast in places, link colours not standing out enough).



J.P.Hemlock said:


> I'm curious to know...Have any of your designers sold a cover through your site yet?





Erin Lark said:


> This would also be good information to know. We've already been told about possible traffic, but how do the visitors respond to the site?


It's perfectly possible for a cover designer to sell 10 premades a month via the site.



Zoe Cannon said:


> Speaking personally - I've been thinking of getting into designing premades, and something like this is very appealing for me. My writing is my main focus, and cover design would never be anything more than a side project for me. So I wouldn't have a problem giving up a percentage in exchange for someone else handling the selling side of things.


Thanks for the support, Zoe. Hope to see you submit some covers soon.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Six new covers uploaded today! My favourites from the past week:

Waiting in Dystopia ($100) by Aimee Benson. 


Starburst ($60) by Patty Jensen.


Lady Darkness ($50) by The Book Cover Machine. 


In other news, a new design has been rolled out for the website, which has been a long time coming. New features include: the ability to contact cover designers directly from the cover pages (see screenshot below), seller info tabs for each cover so you can read about the designer you're buying from (see screenshot below) and virtual shops cover designers can direct potential customers to (screenshot below).

Ask cover designers any questions you might have about a particular design using the product enquiry contact form:









Read about the designer before buying from them:









Cover designers: create your own store complete with customisable store front (upload a photo of you, your logo, a description of what you do, etc). 









Feedback/thoughts welcome.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey there,

Lots of activity in the marketplace the last couple of weeks. Here are my 3 favourite designs by 3 different designers.

Just Run ($30) by Misa. 


Killer Instinct ($30) by Rocking Book Covers. 


Steampunk Temptress ($60) by The Book Cover Machine. 


See everything we have to offer, 496 premade covers and more being added all the time, in the shop.


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for featuring Killer Instinct. Actually just had one guy buy 4 premades at once, few hours ago! Some nice covers posted by others..


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

RBC said:


> Thanks for featuring Killer Instinct. Actually just had one guy buy 4 premades at once, few hours ago! Some nice covers posted by others..


I believe someone else bought 3 at once yesterday as well. Your covers are a hit!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

thebookcoverdesigner said:


> I believe someone else bought 3 at once yesterday as well. Your covers are a hit!


Yup, great stuff. Very grateful for good luck last few months.

Got a few custom cover orders from your site too, btw, so it works well!


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

So excited to have bought my first premade cover. It fit my needs perfectly, so I couldn't pass it up! Cheers!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

fallswriter said:


> So excited to have bought my first premade cover. It fit my needs perfectly, so I couldn't pass it up! Cheers!


Congrats! Best of luck with sales!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Howdy, folks.

Thought I'd use this post to show off the work of Cormar Covers, the latest designer to join TheBookCoverDesigner:

  

The above covers are all currently on sale at just $25 each. Grab 'em while you can!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Lots of new covers added to the site. Some I think are good:


Price: $99
Designer: The Book Cover Machine


Price: $50
Designer: PastFuture


Price: $35
Designer: Rocking Book Covers

What do you think?


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Loads of new covers and designers on the site. Here are my favourites from the last few weeks:


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

You can find out more at CoverPress.

I'm hoping some of you will find something like this useful. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

Just thought I'd bump this thread. Just uploaded five pre-made covers to you guys (dunno if they'll appear just yet).

I'll be interested to see if anyone likes them! I've only used images I've taken myself - ergo no people, mostly landscapes. But then, no one will be in danger of running across similar images because I don't use stock photos.

Oh, and I have a query to thebookcoverdesigner (if you're still here!). Is there a possibility of uploading 'sets' of covers; mainly for the series market? I know lots of people here write series, and find it hard to find pre-made matching covers. Can you upload several images as part of a set? (sorry, could email you, but I know lots of people on here may be interested in the answer too).

EDIT: My covers are not up there yet - only just uploaded them! But, I made my own covers for my self-published books in my sig; they're all along a similar vibe (I've used the word 'vibe' quite a lot today...)


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

ClareYoung said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread. Just uploaded five pre-made covers to you guys (dunno if they'll appear just yet).
> 
> I'll be interested to see if anyone likes them! I've only used images I've taken myself - ergo no people, mostly landscapes. But then, no one will be in danger of running across similar images because I don't use stock photos.
> 
> ...


Hi Clare,

Thanks for uploading your covers. I've now approved them. 

There are 2 options: 1) upload all the covers separately but call them e.g. 'Series A Cover 1', Series A Cover 2', etc, so it's clear they are part of a set but can be purchased separately or 2) if you really want them to be used as part of a series create one new listing, set the first cover in the series as the featured image and then add the rest of the covers as a gallery.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Time to start updating this thread periodically, I think.

A lot has changed on the site since I last posted here. We finally had a re-design, one that was long overdue. I'm really happy with how the site looks now. Check it out if you haven't already!

We now have not hundreds, but _thousands_ of pre-made covers on the site. So there's more choice than ever.

Just a reminder: all of the covers listed are _unique_ and are only sold once. So you don't have to worry about someone having the same cover as you.

Here are some recently uploaded covers that I think are cool:

  

Simply click on the covers to find out how much they cost, etc.

Any questions, you can PM me or send an email to charlie[at]thebookcoverdesigner.com

Thanks!


----------



## RBC (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank God for redesign! Looks way better! 

Almost 3000 covers, lots of competition for designers and choice for authors.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

So we've finally decided to get on the bandwagon and get active on Twitter. We're also now regularly updating our Facebook page. So check those out to keep up the latest covers and news.

Here are my designs of the week:

  

You can click on any of the covers to find out more.

Charlie


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been nearly a year since I posted an update! Whoops! The site's been busier than ever and we are rapidly approaching the 6,000 cover mark. We also have well over 100 talented cover artists regularly (every day!) submitting new covers. So be sure to check back often.

Here are some of my favourite recent covers. Just click an image for more info:







Let me know if there's a certain genre you would like to see more of or any changes you'd like to see made to the site.

For all the latest please visit: http://thebookcoverdesigner.com


----------



## Nicole Simon (May 16, 2014)

Looking under 
http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/non-fiction/
the majority of those are fiction covers, and not suitable for non fiction.

In order to make browsing easier, I suggest you use a pagination with more than just one additional page available so that one can open several pages at once and browse faster.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

thebookcoverdesigner said:


> It's been nearly a year since I posted an update! Whoops! The site's been busier than ever and we are rapidly approaching the 6,000 cover mark. We also have well over 100 talented cover artists regularly (every day!) submitting new covers. So be sure to check back often.
> 
> Here are some of my favourite recent covers. Just click an image for more info:
> 
> ...


I'd like to see more Male/Male romance covers and fantasy (or a combination of both, LOL) They are very difficult to find in the wild. You might find one or 2 M/M covers at each site and yet thousands for Male/Female. It would be nice to have a wider choice available. And a lot of the fantasy ones are really paranormal (wolves, moon, vampires etc.)

Where are the elves and princes?


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

As an author who is searching for cover artists, I always check the portfolio. I noticed you don't have such. If I want to hire you, I don't see any, You can divide it to pre-made, custom covers and further divide them between fiction and non-fiction books. I am searching for a designer, so I am really curious to see your portfolio.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful book covers!!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Nicole Simon said:


> Looking under
> http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/non-fiction/
> the majority of those are fiction covers, and not suitable for non fiction.
> 
> In order to make browsing easier, I suggest you use a pagination with more than just one additional page available so that one can open several pages at once and browse faster.


I agree with you about the non-fiction category. Unfortunately we rely on our cover artists to choose the genres (max of 3) their covers belong to. Because we have so many covers, it is difficult to police. There are genuine non-fiction covers in there, but I admit you do have to search for them a bit!

You mean display more page numbers so you can open multiple tabs of pages at once?



Annette_g said:


> I'd like to see more Male/Male romance covers and fantasy (or a combination of both, LOL) They are very difficult to find in the wild. You might find one or 2 M/M covers at each site and yet thousands for Male/Female. It would be nice to have a wider choice available. And a lot of the fantasy ones are really paranormal (wolves, moon, vampires etc.)
> 
> Where are the elves and princes?


We do have a few M/M covers. But I agree that we could have more.

Good question! I guess our cover artists interpret fantasy quite broadly. Maybe we could publish some guidelines to try and clarify - again, though, we are reliant on our designers choosing the appropriate genres for their covers.



Antara Mann said:


> As an author who is searching for cover artists, I always check the portfolio. I noticed you don't have such. If I want to hire you, I don't see any, You can divide it to pre-made, custom covers and further divide them between fiction and non-fiction books. I am searching for a designer, so I am really curious to see your portfolio.


I'm not a cover designer, so you won't find my portfolio. Laura does our custom covers: http://thebookcoverdesigner.com/custom-cover-design/



luxebookcovers said:


> Beautiful book covers!!


Thanks! I wish I could take the credit.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

We're having a sale! For the first time ever. For the whole of this month, Feb 1 to Feb 31, you can get 10% off any romance or erotica cover. Just enter the code valentines16 at checkout to activate the discount.

There are some great covers in both categories, so now is the time to stock up! Or maybe be inspired to write that next story?


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone!

To celebrate the start of summer (June is here!) we are having a sale through the whole month, with a twist. You can get 20% off any cover but there are only a limited number of coupons available (72 in total). However new coupons will be announced each week throughout June. The first coupon has just been released and it's BEACH16. There are only 8 of these so it's best to be quick!

We've made real efforts the last few months to improve the quality of covers (by e.g. rejecting more covers/encouraging designers to re-submit more complex designs) and we believe the current quality level is higher than ever. Just take a look at some of the most recent covers to see for yourself: https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/

I hope you grab a bargain!

Charlie


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello everyone (again)!

The last sale back in June was a huge success - we actually sold out of coupons!

So here we are in September back with another sale. This time the theme is 'back2school', and that's the coupon code you should enter at checkout to get 10% off your order. This is valid until September 30th and can only be used once per customer (is valid for one order, to which multiple covers can be added).

So grab a bargain here!

PS We recently reached a new milestone and now have over 7,000 covers listed on the site. This is at the same time as we have been focussing on quality more than ever, and have deleted quite a few older covers that were no longer up to scratch.


----------



## atmorrell (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm a new designer and I started uploading my designs a few days ago, but none have showed up yet. Just wondering how long it usually takes for them to get approved?


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a portfolio there of cover designs and it can take a few days to around a week for them to be approved in my experience.


----------



## atmorrell (Nov 25, 2016)

acapellabookcoverdesign said:


> I have a portfolio there of cover designs and it can take a few days to around a week for them to be approved in my experience.


Thanks! Two of mine have been approved but they weren't the first two I uploaded, so I'm not sure what the process is.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

I  notice that you can sort covers on your site based on the parameter: most popular.  Does this mean you sell the same cover twice??


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

LinaG said:


> I notice that you can sort covers on your site based on the parameter: most popular. Does this mean you sell the same cover twice??


I think they just mean popular on the site, i.e. page views. All the covers I've looked at, the designer states that each cover is only sold once.


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign (Aug 25, 2014)

LinaG said:


> I notice that you can sort covers on your site based on the parameter: most popular. Does this mean you sell the same cover twice??


I agree, I think the popular search feature is based on page views. I have a premade portfolio on this site and I've never sold a design twice there.


----------



## atmorrell (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had two of my covers approved, but one of them has been languishing for 11 days. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you have any covers that would speak to a female audience of Christian non-fiction readers?  I didn't see a category heading for religious/spiritual.  Thanks.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

LinaG said:


> I notice that you can sort covers on your site based on the parameter: most popular. Does this mean you sell the same cover twice??


I've removed this as there was no point having it seeing as we only ever sell covers once.



atmorrell said:


> I've had two of my covers approved, but one of them has been languishing for 11 days. Kinda frustrating.


You can always email us about any issues with pending covers: contact[at]thebookcoverdesigner.com



Christine Tate said:


> Do you have any covers that would speak to a female audience of Christian non-fiction readers? I didn't see a category heading for religious/spiritual. Thanks.


I'd try a search for 'Christian' and go from there: https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/?s=christian&submit=Search&post_type=product


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

thebookcoverdesigner said:


> I've removed this as there was no point having it seeing as we only ever sell covers once.
> 
> You can always email us about any issues with pending covers: contact[at]thebookcoverdesigner.com
> 
> I'd try a search for 'Christian' and go from there: https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/?s=christian&submit=Search&post_type=product


I found a cover that I like, but can't tell if it's included in the group you are offering the sale on (covers published before Nov. 9). How will I know if it's included in the sale you mentioned of covers for $19.99?--Oops...just realized the first post is seriously outdated and that sale is definitely over!


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

Your covers look great! I'll keep you in mind for my book


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

ASDeMatteis said:


> Your covers look great! I'll keep you in mind for my book


Thanks! We have a lot of covers (now over 8,000) by a lot of (well over 100) different designers, so you are bound to find something to suit!


----------



## atmorrell (Nov 25, 2016)

thebookcoverdesigner said:


> You can always email us about any issues with pending covers: contact[at]thebookcoverdesigner.com


Ok, sent you guys an email. Do you ever let someone know if there's something wrong with their covers? Or do they get stuck in pending forever?


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

atmorrell said:


> Ok, sent you guys an email. Do you ever let someone know if there's something wrong with their covers? Or do they get stuck in pending forever?


We get a lot of submissions so it depends. To give feedback to everyone would take too long. But if you specifically ask we will tell you. Or if we notice you are doing something repeatedly.


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

Alix Adale said:


> Some great designs! When is the next sale?
> Also, why does the checkout require so much personal info?


Hi Alix,

The next sale is now! We're doing 10% off all covers throughout June. There are only 100 coupons available in total and we're releasing 20 each week. The code for this week is BEACH17. Coupons are 1 use per customer. More details here: 
https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/10-sale-book-covers-june/

PS I don't think our checkout requires any more info than usual!


----------



## JaclynDolamore (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh, sweet! I just stocked up on several I've been eyeing!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been nearly 3 years since I last updated this thread! Time really does fly.

Last month was our busiest month of the year (and possibly ever) so I thought I would post a quick update here.

We now have an incredible 18,000 pre-made covers to choose from: https://thebookcoverdesigner.com/product-category/premade-book-covers/

And in the last few months we've seen a noticeable uptick in new designers signing up to our platform and posting their covers.

Some of my recent picks:


----------

